# Testosterone Enanthate for Low T



## kiko (Nov 9, 2010)

I was diagnosed with Low Testosterone (and low IGF-1) and the doctor gave me a prescription for Testosterone Enanthate 200mg/mL with a dose of .25cc every other week. I got my first shot on  Saturday and while my mood has improved a lot(I used to get angry very easily), I still have low libido, low energy between 4:30 - 6:30pm, the occasional lack of focus at work and lack of interest in socializing. Is my dose too low? How much can I safely increased? I'm in my early thirties and having low libido sucks big time!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 9, 2010)

Your dose is pathetic. Most guys need 125mg weekly minimum. I am prescribed 200mg weekly by my urologist.


----------



## brandon123 (Nov 9, 2010)

wow!!! 50mg every two weeks??????????  I bet your more into the home shoppin network than sex! lol.j/k


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 9, 2010)

You need to tell your doctor to get serious. That's equivalent to 25 mg per week. I think the body naturally produces around 70-80 mg per week. At least that's what I've read somewhere. But given the beginner cycle starts at 500 mg per week, your dose is a joke.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 9, 2010)

Seek medical treatment elsewhere, for real bro.  What kind kind of doc is he?


/V


----------



## kiko (Nov 9, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Seek medical treatment elsewhere, for real bro.  What kind kind of doc is he?
> 
> 
> /V



Endo

Should I increase the dose to .50cc weekly?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 9, 2010)

kiko said:


> Endo
> 
> Should I increase the dose to .50cc weekly?



What is your age and what kind of numbers did you have when he gave you this dosing protocol?



/V


----------



## Built (Nov 9, 2010)

kiko said:


> I was diagnosed with Low Testosterone (and low IGF-1) and the doctor gave me a prescription for Testosterone Enanthate 200mg/mL with a dose of .25cc every other week. I got my first shot on  Saturday and while my mood has improved a lot(I used to get angry very easily), I still have low libido, low energy between 4:30 - 6:30pm, the occasional lack of focus at work and lack of interest in socializing. Is my dose too low? How much can I safely increased? I'm in my early thirties and having low libido sucks big time!


First up, you should be pinning twice or at a minimum once a week and not once every two weeks - although most in mainstream medicine seem to be in the dark about this one. 

Second, published research on the subject suggests 125mg/week will replace a man to within normal physiologic levels of testosterone. 

Dosing should thus be, for you, 1.25ml every two weeks. 

Pinning once a week, this would be .625ml weekly.

Pinning twice a week, you could pin just over 0.3ml each shot.

My husband is in his mid forties and 150mg/week replaces him to just barely above the high end of normal.

You are on .25ml of 200mg/ml test, or 50mg every two weeks. You are thus currently taking 25mg/week, which may be low enough to have no impact at all on your own test production, but if your levels were low to begin with, won't do shit to bring you up to normal.

What WERE your levels - do you know?


----------



## kiko (Nov 9, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> What is your age and what kind of numbers did you have when he gave you this dosing protocol?
> 
> 
> 
> /V



33

Free T - 10.00 pg/mL

Total T - 3.37 ng/ml

Free T % - 0.30%

IGF-1 - 77 ng/mL


----------



## pyes (Nov 9, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Your dose is pathetic. Most guys need 125mg weekly minimum. I am prescribed 200mg weekly by my urologist.


 
ahaha I think I need 125mgs daily...ahahahaha


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 10, 2010)

Built said:


> First up, you should be pinning twice or at a minimum once a week and not once every two weeks - although most in mainstream medicine seem to be in the dark about this one.
> 
> Second, published research on the subject suggests 125mg/week will replace a man to within normal physiologic levels of testosterone.
> 
> ...


 
You're math comes out to 250mg/Week, but I'm cool with those numbers to cruise on... 
_
Edited to correct for the OP's drug formulation _


----------



## kiko (Nov 10, 2010)

Built said:


> What WERE your levels - do you know?



33

Free T - 10.00 pg/mL

Total T - 3.37 ng/ml

Free T % - 0.30%

IGF-1 - 77 ng/mL


----------



## bigrene (Nov 10, 2010)

I think your doctor is sticking himself with the other .75 cc or he is just a fucking moron and should not be allow to practice medicine pulling shit like that unf*cking real. I would belittle him with questions about that ridiculous dose. I wonder how much you or your insurance is getting charged for those four drops of juice a week which might be worth 4 dollars at best. Thats just upsetting !


----------



## kiko (Nov 10, 2010)

bigrene said:


> I think your doctor is sticking himself with the other .75 cc or he is just a fucking moron and should not be allow to practice medicine pulling shit like that unf*cking real. I would belittle him with questions about that ridiculous dose. I wonder how much you or your insurance is getting charged for those four drops of juice a week which might be worth 4 dollars at best. Thats just upsetting !



According to the doctor sometimes a small dose is enough to stimulate your body into producing more test. The vial cost me around $80 (with the Walgreens discount card). My insurance didn't cover it. 

I'll double the dose and pin myself this Saturday to see what happens. 

I have an appointment with doctor in six weeks to bring him the new lab results to see what kind of HRT I need.


----------



## Built (Nov 10, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> You're math comes out to 250mg/Week, but I'm cool with those numbers to cruise on...



Ah, I see my error. Hubby's cyp is dosed at 100mg per ml. I assumed all pharma test was the same. 

I'll go back and correct my post.


----------



## Db52280 (Nov 10, 2010)

Ya, I work with an HRT doctor and he had me on 1cc of Test Cyp 250ml per cc per week. Of course I have gone way beyond that now but that is where we started. Your dose will not do anything for you, he is probbaly doing it for a placebo effect, if your doctor asks tell him you still feel like crap. You should consult with a doctor who specilizes in HRT. I don't know where you are located but I could put you in touch with him if you are in California.


----------



## Built (Nov 10, 2010)

kiko said:


> 33
> 
> Free T - 10.00 pg/mL (8.30 - 33.00)
> 
> ...



Okay, your total and free Test are both in the bottom of the normal range.



kiko said:


> According to the doctor sometimes a small dose is enough to stimulate your body into producing more test.


Really. 

I must have missed that paper. Anybody got a reference to this?


kiko said:


> The vial cost me around $80 (with the Walgreens discount card). My insurance didn't cover it.
> 
> I'll double the dose and pin myself this Saturday to see what happens.


I have a better suggestion. Pin yourself with 1ml (200mg) now, then pin 0.3ml  Saturday. Then another 0.3ml next Wednesday and again the next Saturday, and so on. This will at least give you a steady HRT-level dose. 


kiko said:


> I have an appointment with doctor in six weeks to bring him the new lab results to see what kind of HRT I need.



If you think your doctor may end up prescribing an actual dose of HRT, continue at .3ml pinned twice a week, then test just before your next shot. 

If you don't think your doctor will give you proper treatment, continue the above for a total of three weeks, then drop everything three weeks from today and test six weeks from today. 

Your levels should have tanked by then. Go see a better doctor and get prescribed HRT.


----------



## bigrene (Nov 11, 2010)

Good advice ^^^^^^^^


----------



## kiko (Nov 11, 2010)

Built said:


> I have a better suggestion. Pin yourself with 1ml (200mg) now, then pin 0.3ml  Saturday. Then another 0.3ml next Wednesday and again the next Saturday, and so on. This will at least give you a steady HRT-level dose.



Would the weekly dose of .625ml you recommended work? I'm about to go on a week long trip to a foreign country and I want to avoid any hassle with foreign customs for transporting a controlled drug. How long is the minimum I have to wait after the last dose before getting tested again?


----------



## Db52280 (Nov 11, 2010)

You shouldn't have a problem with customs since you have a prescription and it is only one vial. Now if you were transporting 10 vials there might be a problem. But I have never traveled with my stuff. My HRT doctor will give people a creme with they travel to prevent any trouble.


----------



## Built (Nov 11, 2010)

You just pinned the 200mg yesterday, right? Pin .625ml just before you leave, then again when you return. Then pin 0.3ml four days later and resume your twice-weekly shots.


----------



## kiko (Nov 11, 2010)

Db52280 said:


> You shouldn't have a problem with customs since you have a prescription and it is only one vial. Now if you were transporting 10 vials there might be a problem. But I have never traveled with my stuff. My HRT doctor will give people a creme with they travel to prevent any trouble.



I'm not taking any chance. I have seen people get hold up for carrying cleaning solution for contact lenses.



Built said:


> You just pinned the 200mg yesterday, right? Pin .625ml just before you leave, then again when you return. Then pin 0.3ml four days later and resume your twice-weekly shots.



Thanks for all the helpful information!


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 11, 2010)

Can't you just double up the day before you leave then go back to twice a week when you return? I'm leaving Wednesday for thanksgiving but I shoot Thur and Mondays. So I'm gonna shoot 1 ml Monday and 1ml on Wednesday then do 1ml the following Monday and I'll be back on schedule. But what you could do is just do the whole weeks worth before you leave then return to regular schedule when you get back if it's just one week.


----------



## ROID (Nov 11, 2010)

kiko said:


> I'm not taking any chance. I have seen people get hold up for carrying cleaning solution for contact lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the helpful information!



check you bag. they will leave you a note saying they went through it but other than that you will have no problems.


----------

